

LibreSSL completely eliminates SSLv3 - _cody
http://freshbsd.org/commit/openbsd/3dfdb566512e9ed83d7604cf57549f4e41370e9e

======
gdwatson
If I read the changes and commit message correctly, this removes SSLv3 support
from the experimental new API that LibreSSL is creating. It does not remove
support for the protocol under the existing OpenSSL-compatible API.

